# Guess The Herp!



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Im bored so i thought id do a GTH
Clues:
Not Exotic
Not an amphibian


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

The prize?
Respect!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gavinator (Nov 30, 2009)

ven

is it that easy to earn lol


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

non ven


----------



## gavinator (Nov 30, 2009)

orboeal or terrestrial lol cant spell


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 30, 2009)

This is the most random thread I think I have ever seen...

Gavinator: Arboreal / Terrestrial


----------



## gavinator (Nov 30, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> This is the most random thread I think I have ever seen...
> 
> Gavinator: Arboreal / Terrestrial



cmon join in were bored


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 30, 2009)

Boa?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Terrestrial


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

not a boa


----------



## DonkeyKong (Nov 30, 2009)

Colubrid?


----------



## gavinator (Nov 30, 2009)

lol morelia %#@%#^@&$& na no idea this is hard


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

not a colurbrid
THink outside the square peeps


----------



## DonkeyKong (Nov 30, 2009)

Snake or lizard?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

It is not a snake


----------



## gavinator (Nov 30, 2009)

nawwwwww GECKO


----------



## DonkeyKong (Nov 30, 2009)

What state are they found in?


----------



## gavinator (Nov 30, 2009)

what main food group does it eat in the wild


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes gecko
NT and WA


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

gavinator said:


> what main food group does it eat in the wild


invertebrates and reptiles


----------



## gavinator (Nov 30, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> Yes gecko
> NT and WA



thats all i know,:? dont know anything about em


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

ASA everyone knew it was a gex, no interest, damn snake lovers


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 30, 2009)

does it have claws or padded feet?


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 30, 2009)

is it Nephrurus sheai?


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

C'mon clues!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> is it Nephrurus sheai?


We have a Winner!!!!!!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Shall we do another 
Some one start one but no snakes


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 30, 2009)

don't need more clues, the fact that it is only found in WA and NT and that it feeds on other reptiles really narrows it down to a few species.


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 30, 2009)

yes lets do another.


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes it did narrow it down, I was dragging it out because it was fun...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Jasspa said:


> Yes it did narrow it down, I was dragging it out because it was fun...


U want to start one
Lizards only though


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 30, 2009)

Why want to be a mod? I am guessing its because you want this thread to end, but hey did you think, atleast this is about reptiles this time and not some stupid repetative thread of mindless dribble, plus gives us a bit of fun and we can learn a few new things maybe.


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

> U want to start one
> Lizards only though


 
Okie doke...
Let me think...


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

Starter Clues:
Not a snake 
Native
Terrestrial


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Diet?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

wat states does it live in and is it some kind of monitor


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 30, 2009)

is it noctural or diurnal?


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

Diet: Invertebrates... occasional plant matter
Found in SA and WA
Not Monitor
Diurnal


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Skink?


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

Agamid


----------



## jinin (Nov 30, 2009)

Crested Dragon- Ctenophorus cristatus?
Pygmy Bearded?


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, might narrow down the clues a bit, lol...

Visually sexually dimorphic - Males brighter than females. Males usually displaying red colouration.


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

Jinin - Winner
Ctenophorus cristatus


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

jinin said:


> Crested Dragon- Ctenophorus cristatus?
> Pygmy Bearded?


I agree unless my books are incorrect on vege eating dragons


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 30, 2009)

I am guessing some sort of Ctenophorus, I have no idea what type, I don't know much about dragons.

edited, looks like someone already got it, well done! that was a hard one lol


----------



## jinin (Nov 30, 2009)

Woohooo!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

I forgot to say earlier 
whoever wins has to start a new one
rules:
No snakes
No exotics
Are u up for it jinin?


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

> I agree unless my books are incorrect on vege eating dragons


Yeah, perhaps I shouldn't have written that. My books don't say it either, but I studied the cresteds for 2 years when I lived in WA and saw a couple eating some small soft sprouting plants. Probably not enough to say that they eat plant matter. You can't really get close to them without them taking off, so maybe there was a bug on the plant and i couldn't see it 
Sorry if I messed that one up


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

thats cool
any else want to start one?
If jinin does not?


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for starting the thread Geckoman 
Was fun


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Im going to start another giv me a sec


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

ok ive got one clues:


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

lives in all staes apart from victoria eats insects and its terrestrial

also a skink


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

ok go


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

i think by those clues in narrowed it down to a couple hundred


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Clue 1 
It is arboreal but is found on ground also


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 30, 2009)

geckos r great, is it a cunninghams skink? i'm just guesing randomly.
geckoman, is it a boyds forest dragon, i think they're aboreal.


Will


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

?????


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

no its not a cunningham


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

No and no


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

Geckos_are_great is it a Narrow banded sand swimmer?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

good guess jasspa. now you have to do one


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Il do one while jaspa get organized


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Clue 1:
Mainly arboreal but is also found on ground
has vertical pupils


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

is it a gecko. also wat does it eat and were does it live


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

So would be a gecko I'm guessing


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes its a gecko
found in all states but vic and tas
diet invertebrates


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

Is it one of the spiny tailed geckos?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

yes


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

bynoes gecko?? or smooth knob tail gecko


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Jasspa said:


> Is it one of the spiny tailed geckos?


yes


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

or northern spiny tail


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

ok, I'm going to go with northern spiny tailed gecko... since you said it is not found the southern states, i won't go with southern spiny tail. And I don't know the common names of the others lol.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Jasspa has won cos she got the name correct
(Northern Spiny TAILED Gecko)
But as u both answered at the same time u both have the RESPECT
Im off to get pizza 
keep this goin ill be back in 30 mins


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

Mmm... pizza


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

um.. who will come up woth one next???


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 30, 2009)

flippers, found in the ocean.


Will


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

um a green sea turtle


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 30, 2009)

yep that was an easy 1.

Will


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

lolz


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

ur turn gex r great
and yes my chicken and fetta pizza was mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

dragon,
S.A
terrestrial
insects
males are much darker than females


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Peninsular Dragon
Ctenophorus fionni


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

Was just about to guess that too...


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah that was an easy one. lol there great little critters to i have one


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

ok so its my turn,
any preferences?
Geckos, Skinks, Dragon, maybe frogs?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

dont care


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

ok then
Skink
Found in NSW and QLD


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

pink tongues???


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

No
think smaller


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

is it a type of Eulamprus


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

yes


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

here my guesses dark bar-sided skink,murrays skink,pale barred-sided skink


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Nov 30, 2009)

*I know!!*

Donkey!!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 30, 2009)

Omg i think your right


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Nov 30, 2009)

muahahaha, wait um golden water skink?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> here my guesses dark bar-sided skink,murrays skink,pale barred-sided skink


dark bar-sided skink
Correct
Ur turn
And new rule 
One species guess at a time


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

ill have my turn? 
Lives: Nth QLD
Arboreal
Males have bigger heads, and body.
this is a very easy 1


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 1, 2009)

boyds forest dragon?


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

Lol bearded your the winner! your turn now..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

to make this more interesting
New rule
Yes/No Questions only


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

ok go geckoman you start 1


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

ok 
First and only clue its a gecko
sorry my internet is running slow atm so bare with me


----------



## Jakee (Dec 1, 2009)

Is it a gecko ?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

r u 3?


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

lol... Found in NSW?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

Marbled Gecko?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

No not a marbled


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

is it found only in NSW?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

No.


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

are they common in the wild?
are they common in captivity?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

Marginally


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

Try to keep it yes/no


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 1, 2009)

does it have a spiny tail?


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

is it found towards the centre of Aus? P.S that was a yes or no question before


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> does it have a spiny tail?


No.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

jinin said:


> is it found towards the centre of Aus? P.S that was a yes or no question before


Not really


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

are they found up north?(Nth QLD)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

Define nth qld


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

past... Mackay


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

yes


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

SOFT-SPINED GECKO
_Diplodactylus williamsi?

or _

Tesselated Gecko>


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

no and no


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

omg lol....Robust Gecko... this has to be it!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice try but no


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

Do u want to phone a friend?


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes... JasonL please... lets just say im out of guesses...ive guessed too much, pm me the answer to put me out of my misery please.. i wont post it .


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

ur friend says he believes it is an Oedura


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 1, 2009)

thick tailed


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> ur friend says he believes it is an Oedura


Come on dylan


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

dylan-rocks said:


> thick tailed


or do u mean does it have a thick tail?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

Come on guys i thought this would be a great way to show of ur skills


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 1, 2009)

O.mamorta


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

no.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 1, 2009)

is it an Oedura


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

yes


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 1, 2009)

ok then it has to be O.castelnaui


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 1, 2009)

lol im sure on that one


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

sooo close


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 1, 2009)

damn no idea then


----------



## gavinator (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Geckoman,
 this thread is still going, yesterday people wished they were moderators to stop it :x , just shows how something so simple can get so much attention, keep it up it will be very educational for some members


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

gavinator said:


> Hey Geckoman,
> this thread is still going, yesterday people wished they were moderators to stop it :x , just shows how something so simple can get so much attention, keep it up it will be very educational for some members


Thanks Gavin
I just thought it would weed out all the so-called experts and be fun at the same time
ur not goin to try and guess????


----------



## markinaus (Dec 1, 2009)

*what snake is this*

I guy found this snake in the cabin of his big boat ,He said he tried ti get it out with out killing it but it was to fiery and he was concerned about leaving in there.

Any one know what it is.

The boat was anchored on salt water up in the Northern Territory.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

markinaus said:


> I guy found this snake in the cabin of his big boat ,He said he tried ti get it out with out killing it but it was to fiery and he was concerned about leaving in there.
> 
> Any one know what it is.
> 
> The boat was anchored on salt water up in the Northern Territory.


Can u kindly start ur own thread and not hijack mine
thankyou


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

Come on guys the last one was sooo close


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 1, 2009)

O.coggeri


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2009)

Lesueur's Gecko!!!!!!!! it has to be because southern Spotteds dont go past mackay and it is the only other 1 that lives in QLD and NSW.
if its not then just kill me


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

so u give up?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

ok guys i hope my books are correct otherwise im in for a flaming

The correct answer is Oedura monilis / Ocellated Velvet Gecko


----------



## Jasspa (Dec 1, 2009)

That was a good one!


----------



## Jasspa (Dec 1, 2009)

Let's make a reeeeeeeally hard one.

Clues:
Crocodylus
Northern Australia

C'mon 50/50 chance of winning!!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 1, 2009)

im going to have to say a fresh salt water crok


----------



## Jasspa (Dec 1, 2009)

Would that be Crocodylus brackishensis?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah i think thats the one lol


----------



## jinin (Dec 2, 2009)

and the answer is????


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2009)

Any wish to start this up again?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2009)

so i guess that a no


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2009)

ok il start one anyway
Im thinking of a snake
Yes or no questions please


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Come where is ur sense of adventure?


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

IS IT Venomous?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes


----------



## pistachio117 (Dec 20, 2009)

Maybe a slightly better and much faster way to play 'guess the herp' would be identitfying specimens in photographs?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah but that would be to easy


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

It would kinda take out the guess work and this is a good way for the youngens to improve their researching skills


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

Does it Lay eggs?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

According to my books it says that it is a live bearer


----------



## pistachio117 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok then, I'm thinking of what animal now? I've seen it is venomous so far...?


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

red belly black snake?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

pistachio117 said:


> Ok then, I'm thinking of what animal now? I've seen it is venomous so far...?


I said on my first post it is a snake


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> red belly black snake?


No please try again


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

First clue:
It is not considered extremely dangerous although a bite from a large specimen could be considered a health risk


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

is it a red belly?


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

sorry didnt get that other post, never mind


----------



## pistachio117 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok sorry I ddin't read from the start and all


----------



## pistachio117 (Dec 20, 2009)

hmmmm Banded/Brown tree snake?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

No try asking locales, size etc


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

pale headed snake?


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

what state/s is it found in


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

pistachio117 said:


> hmmmm Banded/Brown tree snake?


I do believe that species is an egg layer, please correct me if im wrong


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> what state/s is it found in


Thats not a yes/no but il let u off this one just to get it going
It is found in NSW and QLD


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> pale headed snake?


no its not


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

is it between the length of 50-100cm


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> is it between the length of 50-100cm


Yes


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

is it found along the coast?


----------



## python blue (Dec 20, 2009)

is it a small eyed snake???


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

is it devis banded snake?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> is it found along the coast?


Yes it is found only in eastern areas


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

python blue said:


> is it a small eyed snake???


no sorry


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> is it devis banded snake?


no sorry


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

stephens banded?


----------



## python blue (Dec 20, 2009)

ok than is it a marsh snake??
hemiaspis signata


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> stephens banded?


no, please go with latin names in case i make a mistake


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

golden crowned snake?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

python blue said:


> ok than is it a marsh snake??
> hemiaspis signata


We have a winner
I dont know if you know the rules but if you win u have to start another
Are u up to it?


----------



## python blue (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah ok give me a couple of minutes


----------



## python blue (Dec 20, 2009)

ok im thinking of a lizard
it lays eggs
its diurnal/nocturnal
eats invertebrates
occurs in the nt,sa,qld and wa


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

So its active at day and night?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry i dont think it could be a gecko.
Is it a legless lizard?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

is it a type of Odeura?


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

is it oedura marmorata?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

I dont think their is a Aussie gecko that is both diurnal and nocturnal, although some are crepuscular


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

_fat tailed gecko-_diplodactlyus conspicillatus


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> _fat tailed gecko-_diplodactlyus conspicillatus


Classed as nocturnal


----------



## python blue (Dec 20, 2009)

yes it is a legless lizard


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is it Delma tincta?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

burtons snake lizard


----------



## python blue (Dec 20, 2009)

no and no


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

delma borea


----------



## python blue (Dec 20, 2009)

no guess again


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

western hooded scaly foot-_pygopus nigriceps _


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

is it pygopus nigriceps?
Is it a delma?


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

delma nasuta?


----------



## python blue (Dec 20, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> western hooded scaly foot-_pygopus nigriceps _



you got it right first your turn


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

give me a minute- also in my book it only said it was nocturnal


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

ok:
its a dragon and its located in NT & WA


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is it Diporiphora albilabris?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

or D'bennettii


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

nope & nope!


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

any more guesses?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

CAn i phone a friend?


----------



## python blue (Dec 20, 2009)

thorny devilor the chameleon dragon


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

neither python blue, and yes geckoman123 u can phone a friend


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

who will you be phoning?


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

pogona mitchelli?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Um not sure
Can i get a clue instead?


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

no clues, its not who wants to be a millionare, start guessing familys


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok is it a Amphibolurus?


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

Is it only located in NT and WA?


----------



## Holylemon (Dec 20, 2009)

Wait, is it still only yes or no questions?


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

yes it is Yes/No questions & yes Jinin it is only in NT & WA


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

geckoman it is not Amphibolurus


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

Even Scaled earless Dragon: T. Uniformis


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok is it a Ctenophorus


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

sorry, no luck


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

so its not pogona mitchelli mark? didnt get a no


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is it a Diporiphora?


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

sorry james i didnt see that, obviously not.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Geckoman is right it is family Diphoriphora


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

edit didnt see above, edit again, didnt see my guesses were guessed the last page, I am out of guesses lol, its to hard.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

is it D'magna?


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

no james it is diphoriphora spp.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

not magna, thats also in QLD


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah i know im out of ones restricted to WA & NT


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

D. albilabris and bennettii are the only ones i can find


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

according to my source I am using which makes this game very easy, the only 2 species found in WA and NT are Diporiphora bennettii and Diporiphora albilabris though I think it is very outdated, need to get one of my field guides. obviously its not either as they were already guessed and where wrong.

edit: geckoman I see your also using what I am lol, makes it easy hey.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

No way im just using my mad herping skills James


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

lol, im using steve wilson and gerry swans guide. maybe the species i found isnt in your books


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

if i used my herping skills you would have guessed right straight away.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

is it D.arnhemica?


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

lol I am not using a book, I am using an outdated (I think) but easy site that has a list of the species, then states there found in lol. I couldnt be bothered getting out a book I am to lazy lol, I know nothing of animals found ouside of the eastern states.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

sorry, nope


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

james my book is on the computer desk all the time. i dont know anything really found outside of eastern NSW


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

if you can be bothered to get a book out it is on pg. 342 of the complete guide to reptiles of australia second edition. authors: gerry swan and steve wilson


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.jcvi.org/reptiles/search.php?submit=Search&exact[]=genus&genus=Diporiphora
Is it on that list?


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

there is no list


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

D lalliae lol never would have guessed it


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

sorry cut n paste that whole link cos it is not working


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

D lalliae is also found in Sth Aust
Your turn James


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

WE HAVE A WINNER! finally i can go to bed. lol. james you now must pick another species. but i reckon we wait till tommorow morning cause im too tired to guess. yes it is _diporiphora lalliae_. was it on the list?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes but it sais its found in SA


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 20, 2009)

sorry geckoman i was only looking at a map and it looked right on the line so i didnt want to say it was in SA incase i was wrong.


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

ok start guessing, its a lizard obviously and found in NSW and QLD


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is it a dragon?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

one with leggs?


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

obviously it has legs being a lizard, all do, no its not a dragon.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Could have been a legless lizard
Is it a skink?


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

legless lizards have legs or flaps or whatever people like to call them, and no its not a skink


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Then its a Gecko?


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

no its not a gecko


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Then its a monitor


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

no it might be a pygopod


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is it a Delma


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

yes lol to easy


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

It must be D.plebeia


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

yes, was way to easy I should have done some sort of cryptoblepharus skink or ctenotus skink lol your turn


----------



## eipper (Dec 20, 2009)

couple of corrections.....some geckos are both diurnal and nocturnal
legless lizards are geckos not a separate family

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

eipper said:


> couple of corrections.....some geckos are both diurnal and nocturnal
> legless lizards are geckos not a separate family
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


which geckos eipper?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok im thinking of a gecko


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

Oedura?? arborial???


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Oedura, no
Arboreal, yes


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

um wat states


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

that not exactly yes or no
NSW and QLD


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

um is it a type of leaf tail


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

northern leaf tail


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Stick with latin


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

idk i dont have my book with me i cant find it


----------



## eipper (Dec 21, 2009)

Strophrurus intermedius, S. williamsi I have both observed active during the day


----------



## eipper (Dec 21, 2009)

the gecko you are refering too is Saltuarius swainii its one of two species of Saltuarius found in both QLD and NSW the other is S. wyberba

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

eipper said:


> Strophrurus intermedius, S. williamsi I have both observed active during the day


Yeah and iv seen Kookaburras hunting at night but that does not mean they are classed as a nocturnal species


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

eipper said:


> couple of corrections.....some geckos are both diurnal and nocturnal
> legless lizards are geckos not a separate family
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


Legless lizards come from the Pygopodidae famliy, geckos come from the Gekkonidae family


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

And yes S.swaini was right


----------



## python blue (Dec 21, 2009)

ok so it seems no one else has put up a question heres the next one,
its found in qld, nt and wa
its venomous
its diurnal, crepuscular and nocturnal


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Is it Cerberus australis?


----------



## python blue (Dec 21, 2009)

nope sure isnt


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Is it an elapid?


----------



## python blue (Dec 21, 2009)

no its not


----------



## Poggle (Dec 21, 2009)

some form of whip snake... possibly eastern


----------



## Poggle (Dec 21, 2009)

_Cannia australis _


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Fordonia leucobalia?


----------



## Poggle (Dec 21, 2009)

Jetstar?


----------



## python blue (Dec 21, 2009)

no, no and no they are only found around coastal areas


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Myron richardsonii?


----------



## python blue (Dec 21, 2009)

nope guess again


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Is it a colubrid?


----------



## python blue (Dec 21, 2009)

no it belongs to the homalopsidae family


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

_Cerberus rynchops_?


----------



## python blue (Dec 21, 2009)

nope


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

_Enhydris polylepis_?


----------



## python blue (Dec 21, 2009)

nope guess again


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry but im out of guesses
I had a feeling from the start it was a homalopsidae, but i cant find any more


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

new one???


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok we will do a pic this time


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

Oedura mamorta?? or U.milli


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> Oedura mamorta?? or U.milli


Have u been looking at my previous posts by any chance?
Yes its a milli, your turn


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

is it urs?? and what do u mean by that


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah its the milli i had on my avatar up until about 3 hours ago
they are great gex just got 3 two weeks ago


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah they are pretty cool mine have just shed today


----------

